# Briggs & Stratton 27hp ELS engine



## bust-em (May 7, 2008)

Model 446977, in at 2005 Craftsman GT5000 lawn tractor. Removed sump to replace gasket after oil leak. Reassembled and now it won't start. Cranks over, but won't even cough. It's getting fuel, and spark, but it looks like the fuel is pooling some just inside the air intake. Plugs are getting wet. Thought it was a valve timing issue, but timing marks are lined up. Also noticed that timing marks can be lined up two different ways (cylinder 1 at top or bottom of stroke). Where does cylinder 1 need to be when lining up marks? This sounds like a timing issue to me but just can't get it right. It was running fine, other then the oil leak, prior to removing the sump. I did not mess with the flywheel so I'm assuming the ignition timing is ok. Any ideas?? Thanks.


----------



## gagster (Jul 24, 2009)

I did the same repair. After cutting grass one time engine died. Has no compression. The engine cranks and has no rod noise. Removed the heads and turned the crank by hand and the pistons do not move. Must be a broken connecting rod. I first thought it maybe the shear pin on top by the flywheel was sheared but the flywheel spins along with bottom pulley. All I did was replace the crankcase gasket.


----------

